# Fill in Academic request form - WES assessment



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new in this forum. I'm preparing document to submit to WES and have some questions and would ask your help.

1. To fill in the Academic request form, in the top right corner of the form, there is a *WES Ref# (if applicable)*. What should I put here?

2. When register online, by accidentally, I ticked my application for CANADA instead of FSWP. I couldn't find where to adjust this. One more thing, when I log back to finish my application, the system says that they record my account with WES USA. 

I think the above trouble leads to the issue that the services provided for me to select are totally strange. They mention some options such as course-to-course, document-to-document.... 

What's wrong with my progress anyone knows? Did I do something wrong? Please help. Thank you very much.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

miu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new in this forum. I'm preparing document to submit to WES and have some questions and would ask your help.
> 
> ...


----------

